# 1918 Excelsior auto- bike



## OldSkipTooth (Oct 21, 2016)

Well, here she is...thanks to schwinnguyinohio for the opportunity to get this project started. Spent an hour removing an old seat post way down in the seat tube...what a bitch!
Serial # A 6034. There is nothing original under the black paint so bead blast and body work is next.  Thanks to Joe Buffardi for getting me some correct arms for the sprocket.


----------



## Rambler (Oct 22, 2016)

That sprocket looks like late 1920's - early 1930's Hawthorne, are you sure it's correct for something as early as a 1918 Excelsior?  At least when I search for images of late teens Excelsior bicycles that sprocket does not appear correct to me for that year.


----------



## barracuda (Oct 22, 2016)

1914:



 

1921:


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## OldSkipTooth (Oct 22, 2016)

Rambler said:


> That sprocket looks like late 1920's - early 1930's Hawthorne, are you sure it's correct for something as early as a 1918 Excelsior?  At least when I search for images of late teens Excelsior bicycles that sprocket does not appear correct to me for that year.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Oct 22, 2016)

I would think several chainrings could work and be " correct". 100 years have passed and we will never know all of the bicycle mysteries the men and women before us put into the world.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 22, 2016)

OldSkipTooth said:


> View attachment 373380



Nice


----------



## Rambler (Oct 22, 2016)

OldSkipTooth said:


> View attachment 373380



Learn something new every day. I'm surprised that pattern was used on different manufacturers over such a long period of time but according to the illustration obviously true. Good to see you are putting it back together correctly. Thumbs up.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Oct 25, 2016)

Decided to not strip the frame and fork after much consideration, I don't want a new looking ride, so I wet sanded the frame and fork down smooth, with a bit of wear look to it I am satisfied. Worked on a repop badge to make it look as authentic as possible.


----------

